
Interviewing for a Tech Position at Stitch Fix - davetron5000
http://multithreaded.stitchfix.com/blog/2015/11/15/interviewing-at-stitch-fix/
======
jaruche
Very interesting that they use real applications as a code challenge. How did
it work initially? Did they just sent you the code repo or used a testing tool
like hackerrank?

~~~
saalon
They sent the code for the application in a zip file and had me return in the
same way. I stuck it in a local git repo, personally, because habits and such,
but they made the receiving-and-returning process pretty simple.

